# New Jersey Middle School Instructs Students Islam Is the “True Faith”-



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, check it out. I hope Libby sues the livin' daylights out of Chatham Middle School.

ANN ARBOR, MI - The Thomas More Law Center ("TMLC"), a national nonprofit public interest law firm based in Ann Arbor, Michigan, filed a federal lawsuit yesterday evening in the New Jersey District Court against several officials and teachers of the Chatham Middle School and the School District of the Chathams, located in New Jersey.

The lawsuit, claiming several violations of the First Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, was filed on behalf of Libby Hilsenrath and her minor son. Seventh-grade students at Chatham Middle School were forced to endure Islamic propaganda and an explicit call to convert to Islam through a disturbing set of videos in their World Cultures and Geography class.

TMLC's affiliated New Jersey attorney, Michael Hrycak, filed the lawsuit. TMLC staff attorney, Kate Oliveri, the principle drafter of the federal complaint, observed: "The Board of Education and other Defendants are waging a war against the religious protections afforded by the First Amendment. They attack religious liberty by enticing young school children with a direct call to convert to Islam and providing a step-by-step guide on how to effect that conversion."

One of the videos, linked in this press release, seeks to convert students to Islam and is filled with the Islamic religious beliefs presented as facts, as well as pure Islamic propaganda. This five-minute video ends with the prayer: "May God help us all find the true faith, Islam."

More here: https://mailchi.mp/thomasmore/new-j...s-federal-lawsuit-must-see-video?e=038467d5e1


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Great. Teach kids to abuse women and kill all whom oppose them. How wonderful. These same knuckleheads would refuse any Christian message such as : A new command I give you: Love one another. As I have loved you, so you must love one another. Jesus Christ


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Great. Teach kids to abuse women and kill all whom oppose them. How wonderful. These same knuckleheads would refuse any Christian message such as : A new command I give you: Love one another. As I have loved you, so you must love one another. Jesus Christ


Right, I actually know this family in Chatham. I'll have to send some support and encouragement her way. Good for her.

Islam is such a loving, beautiful and peaceful religion.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The invasion continues, unabated.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Here is an additional article with multiple additional sources to the same story including the federal complaint itself, an interview between Tucker Carlson and the complaintant, links to both videos, and a few additional quotes.

https://www.courthousenews.com/mom-says-nj-school-assignment-recruited-for-islam/

I generally don't buy into the first little "The Jihadi's are coming! THE JIHADIS ARE COMING!!!" rhetoric, but the fact that this appeared in the schools unchallenged by anyone in administration or factuly tells me that 1. people are afraid to say anything 2. have surrendered the keys to the kingdom and 3. lost all respect for the rule of law.

Stay frosty folks.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Prepared One said:


> The invasion continues, unabated.


Yet still so many wish to avoid voting with the Racist Sexist Bigoted Homophobic Islamophobic Colonialist Imperialist Zionist supporting Constitutionalist Conservative Christians who have issues with Legalized Drugs and Gay Marriage and Illegal Criminals ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

This is forming into a Class action Lawsuit and Chatam is gonna pay dearly for this....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

News flash this has been going on in public schools for years. Students forced to practice Indian religions forms of worship . Hindu, Buddhism ect. Don't put your children or grandchildren in public schools.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> This is forming into a Class action Lawsuit and Chatam is gonna pay dearly for this....
> 
> View attachment 67834


You need to find a better popcorn Gif. Colbert is a communist prick who supports the invasion of Islam.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Yep...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> You need to find a better popcorn Gif. Colbert is a communist prick who supports the invasion of Islam.


I had no Idea Who the hell this guy was...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> I had no Idea Who the hell this guy was...
> View attachment 67882


Better!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

There are posters here who watch said prick religiously ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Better!


Better YET!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Islam is not a religion. It is a death worshipping cult. 

Muslims want to blow themselves up for muhammad. We want to blow them up for worshipping muhammad. You would think we would get along better.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> The invasion continues, unabated.


Of course it's unabated... You know there is only one solution to this problem.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

6811 said:


> Of course it's unabated... You know there is only one solution to this problem.


One of the Boxes ????


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

+5 points to whoever knows the show. ;-)


----------

